# AKC name for Oakley



## Rena450

Hoping some of you can help come up with a name for Oakley for his AKC registration. 

I was thinking about something to do with "sunglasses" or "trees". So far I've come up with:

Little Hen's You can't see the Forest for the Trees
Little Hen's Mightly Oaks from Little Acorns Grow
Little Hen's Golden Sun (or Son)
Little Hen's Sunny Day

His mom's name was Little Hen Trilogy (Chewy)
I can't remember his Dad's, off hand right now, but his call name was "Colt"

Would really appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I like little hens golden sun. Those are all pretty creative names!


----------



## telsmith1

I am so not good at names! LOL, but just remember that name choices are limited to thirty (30) letters. Spaces between words, apostrophes and hyphens are counted. . .

Some of the ones you have on there are too long...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You can drop the 's after Little Hen's, too...

So Little Hen Noble Oak or something, for example... or

Little Hen Cant C the Forest might fit...


----------



## Rastadog

*Little Hen's I gotta wear Shades*

Better you than me I agonized over this twice.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I love thinking up names... I can't wait to get Sabrina's ILP lol but I have to spay her to do that and I won't do that for at least a year. Gives me plenty of time to think of a great name!


----------



## Rena450

I didn't realize it could only be 30 letters, etc. I should of looked over the registration a bit more. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## telsmith1

Rena450 said:


> I didn't realize it could only be 30 letters, etc. I should of looked over the registration a bit more. Thanks for the tip.


No problem! It makes it just a little bit harder to name them!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I'm good at names...I've thought of sooo many cool names for my kennel...well when I'm older and have enough money! Think of tv shows...songs...sayings...etc. I can't think of anything that would fit an oak tree. But sunglasses or the sun might work.

If all else fails...contact the breeder and see what they have to say!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Oh, I like Little Hen's Sunny Day! That one fits PERFECT or anything to do with Golden day... 

This is hard...


----------



## LibertyME

Little Hen's Strong and True



Oak trees are often described as growing 'true' (straight) and are very strong...


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Little Hen's My Future's So Bright (I gotta wear shades... "Oakley!)

Somebody recently told me that if you register online, you can get away with more than 30 characters...

Little Hen's Bright Idea

Little Hen's Golden Sunrise or Golden Sunset


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Hey...what about Little Hen's Bright N' Sunny Day??

That might work!

OR: Little Hen's Golden Sunset...


----------



## Ardeagold

> just remember that name choices are limited to thirty (30) letters.Spaces between words, apostrophes and hyphens are counted. . .


Not so.

Here's Cole's registered name.....

Honeylane's Unforgettable Fairweather

With the spaces, that's 37 characters.

Mira's name is:

Brookstone's Mirabelle Noir of Ardea

With spaces, that's 36 characters

So...you don't have to limit it to 30!!

And......Cole is the first dog we ever registered online. Mira was registered by mail 3.5 years ago.


----------



## Augie's Mom

How about for tree names:
Little Hen's Oak K by me
Little Hen's Beech e keen
Little Hen's One FIR the road

Hope not too corny


----------



## sharlin

Little Hen Vaurnet Gold (Vaurnet--like the sunglasses)


----------



## Pointgold

I do like the sunglass idea (trees have been done, lots...)

Little Hen's Cool Shades 
(cuz Oakley's ARE cool...)


----------



## Goldendogx2

How about simply:

Little Hen's Mighty Oak

It sounds "strong" to me


----------



## FlyingQuizini

*Omg! I've Got It!*

Litten Hen's Shades of Golden!

C'mon. You know you love it!


----------



## PeanutsMom

I like little hens golden son. I wish you luck.Eventually I will have to get peanuts sent in.


----------

